

Favtape: Full playback for your favorite Last.fm and Pandora songs - tomh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/21/favtape-full-playback-for-your-favorite-lastfm-and-pandora-songs/

======
danw
It's a same they havent done too good a job at ripping off the UI of muxtape.

